# Hello from Japan



## kad gt

Hi, all!
I live in Japan.
I love createing sound and music!

There are some work in youtube.



I can't English well...
So　I might cause you trouble.
But I　promise you I interact somebody with respect.

I wish I make good friends talking musical topic.

Thank you!


----------



## Rey

hELLO and welcome @kad gt
Hope you enjoy Vi control forum and all it has to offer.
Let us know if you need any help


----------



## kad gt

Rey said:


> hELLO and welcome @kad gt
> Hope you enjoy Vi control forum and all it has to offer.
> Let us know if you need any help


Thank you for your kind reply!
It gave courage me.


----------



## Rey

Happy to help.


kad gt said:


> Thank you for your kind reply!
> It gave courage me.



Happy to help.


----------



## JohnG

Welcome


----------



## kad gt

JohnG said:


> Welcome


Thank you, John!


----------



## MSutherlandComp

よろしく @kad gt ！僕は日本語を下手話せるけど、英語で何かが難しいなら、僕がいるんです。

I hope that you will find a wealth of knowledge here!

Best,
Michael


----------



## Crowe

入らっしゃいませ　Kad-さん。

始めまして!


----------



## kad gt

MSutherlandComp said:


> よろしく @kad gt ！僕は日本語を下手話せるけど、英語で何かが難しいなら、僕がいるんです。
> 
> I hope that you will find a wealth of knowledge here!
> 
> Best,
> Michael



Thank you for your kind word!

I'll make effort to get many knowledge.

ありがとうございます！


----------



## kad gt

Shiirai said:


> 入らっしゃいませ　Kad-さん。
> 
> 始めまして!



歓迎いただきありがとうございます!
VSTを手に入れていくだけでは物足りなくなり
自分の理想のライブラリをつくるために勉強に来ました
よろしくおねがいします！


----------



## Crowe

kad gt said:


> 歓迎いただきありがとうございます!
> VSTを手に入れていくだけでは物足りなくなり
> 自分の理想のライブラリをつくるために勉強に来ました
> よろしくおねがいします！
> 
> "Thank you for your welcome!
> Just getting VST is not enough
> I came to study to create my ideal library
> Nice to meet you!"



Please add a translate note when you use japanese so the less geeky among us can understand you .

Do you want to build vsts, or collect them?

Regardless. よろしくおねがいします！^_^


----------



## kad gt

Shiirai said:


> Please add a translate note when you use japanese so the less geeky among us can understand you .
> 
> Do you want to build vsts, or collect them?
> 
> Regardless. よろしくおねがいします！^_^



Oh, I'm sorry, I think you are Japanese^^;

OK, I'm understand transrate note!

Yes!
I want to build VST!
I have many VST or kontakt Library.
But sometimes, I can't find Instrument fit for my song.

So I decided to learn about KSP and VST.

Nice to meet you too!


----------



## MSutherlandComp

kad gt said:


> 歓迎いただきありがとうございます!
> VSTを手に入れていくだけでは物足りなくなり
> 自分の理想のライブラリをつくるために勉強に来ました
> よろしくおねがいします！


ここに見てください！https://vi-control.net/community/forums/kontakt-sampling-programming-scripting.65/


----------



## Crowe

kad gt said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I think you are Japanese^^;
> 
> OK, I'm understand transrate note!
> 
> Yes!
> I want to build VST!
> I have many VST or kontakt Library.
> But sometimes, I can't find Instrument fit for my song.
> 
> So I decided to learn about KSP and VST.
> 
> Nice to meet you too!



日本語が　少し　分かります．

I understand japanese a little. Also. That's awesome! Good luck to you ^^


----------



## brynolf

Welcome!


----------



## yellowtone

Welcome! Good luck with the VST creation, we can always use more samples.


----------



## Loïc D

Welcome here !
I love your country soooo much...
懐かしい〜！

はじめまして。
ViCにようこそ。
では〜


----------



## Abdulrahman

Hi Kad,

Welcome my brother!

I love Japan and it's people. One of the most respectful nations.

I adore Joe Hisaishi's music! Trying to study his orchestration as we speak. I have his Totoro scorebook 

Btw, do you have orchestra recording service in Japan for freelancer composers?

Cheers!


----------



## kad gt

brynolf said:


> Welcome!


Thank you; )
Nice to meet you!!!


----------



## kad gt

yellowtone said:


> Welcome! Good luck with the VST creation, we can always use more samples.


Thank you!!
Hiyoko-chan is very cute!!
I'll create good instruments with hard study!
But I don't forget to enjoy it. ^v^


----------



## kad gt

LowweeK said:


> Welcome here !
> I love your country soooo much...
> 懐かしい〜！
> 
> はじめまして。
> ViCにようこそ。
> では〜


Thank you!
I'm glad to meet you!

In our country, people has respect or interest for your country!
(I love football player like Zidane, Trezeguet and Mbapp. French national team is one of the most favorite team in me)

Thank you!
Have a nice day. ^^


----------



## kad gt

Abdulrahman said:


> Hi Kad,
> 
> Welcome my brother!
> 
> I love Japan and it's people. One of the most respectful nations.
> 
> I adore Joe Hisaishi's music! Trying to study his orchestration as we speak. I have his Totoro scorebook
> 
> Btw, do you have orchestra recording service in Japan for freelancer composers?
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for your kind word, bro!

Good!!!
I love Joe Hisaishi and his works, too!
Totoro is one of the masterpiece of animation!
It show us kindness of human, greatness of nature and the fact is Totoro is cute ; )

I have interest and respect culture of your country that has tradition.
(building made by tile and design of clothes are beautiful!)

And national emblem of Kuwait is Falco peregrinus, isn't it?
Falco peregrinus is called "Hayabusa" in Japan.
And "Hayabusa" is name of the motorbike made by "Suzuki" that is one of the most fastest motorbike.
I say, your country's emblems is very cool!

Sorry, I don't know it...
I'm not professional musician.
I have few friends are musician.

Thank you!


----------



## Rey

Kad gt san. 元気ですか?

I would like to ask you since you are Japanese, have you used or know of any good software vst made in Japan for music? Or what vst do Japanese composers use or popular in Japan?


----------



## chocobitz825

kad gt said:


> 歓迎いただきありがとうございます!
> VSTを手に入れていくだけでは物足りなくなり
> 自分の理想のライブラリをつくるために勉強に来ました
> よろしくおねがいします！



確かに日本のメーカーもまだまだ少ないし、ほとのど海外のメーカーだから英語対応しかないし、日本人クリエーターには大変だね。何かがあったらいつでも遠慮なく声かけてください！

そういえば、kadさんの理想のVSTの話って、どういうジャンルか、どういうVSTが理想ですか？


----------



## chocobitz825

Rey said:


> Kad gt san. 元気ですか?
> 
> I would like to ask you since you are Japanese, have you used or know of any good software vst made in Japan for music? Or what vst do Japanese composers use or popular in Japan?



This was a topic in a previous thread, but Japanese makers for non-japanese instruments are still somewhat scarce. Depending on the writer and their genre, I've seen a lot of people using spitfire, 8dio, and a lot of Kontakt complete plugins. Beyond that, there are a few Japanese developers that have made some interesting guitar and drum VSTS, but they're often overly complicated or poorly designed. There are some high quality japanese instrument libraries that are done well, though.


----------



## kad gt

Rey said:


> Kad gt san. 元気ですか?
> 
> I would like to ask you since you are Japanese, have you used or know of any good software vst made in Japan for music? Or what vst do Japanese composers use or popular in Japan?


I'm fine!
you? 

In Japan, there are only few VST in comparison with overseas.
In recent years, good instruments and engineer are increasing. 
But, in our country, no information about development of VST and sampler.
If I found it, the infomation is superficial knowledge...
e.x. How to set sample to kontakt groups, How to create kontakt groups...
And our country don't share info about deep knowledge.

So, people should learn about development knowledge with English...
English sources are useful information for me.
(Yes, it's reason I study English. haha)

I know some groups create good Instrument in Japan.
↓↓↓
Media Integration Inc
「Tsugaru Shamisen」








Media Integration, Inc.


Waves、iZotope、Apogee、Focal、McDSPを始めとする革新的で高品位な音楽制作ツールを国内外の豊富なネットワーク、流通と連携して展開するメディアインテグレーションのサイトです。また、有益なサポート情報も発信します。




www.minet.jp





Chiptune synth
「SANA8bit」
https://ch.nicovideo.jp/acnochip/blomaga/ar1667053
Others, I have V-metal and some more.

Many Japanese composer use Kontakt, Massive, Superior Dr, Ez series, Serum, sylenth1...
Many of these are from overseas.


----------



## kad gt

chocobitz825 said:


> 確かに日本のメーカーもまだまだ少ないし、ほとのど海外のメーカーだから英語対応しかないし、日本人クリエーターには大変だね。何かがあったらいつでも遠慮なく声かけてください！
> 
> そういえば、kadさんの理想のVSTの話って、どういうジャンルか、どういうVSTが理想ですか？
> [/見積もり]
> メッセージありがとうございます！
> そして、ありがたい申し出に感謝します。
> 日本の方でしょうか？
> 
> そうですね・・・
> 海外に関しては、発想や開発の盛り上がり、技術力や公開されている情報の量・専門性など
> 多くの点で差があると感じいます。
> 海外製のVSTは低価格でも質の高いものや、独特で個性的なVSTが多くて
> 私自身はその多くに満足してはいるのですが･･･
> 
> 海外のいい音と日本の（特に歌が入るような曲）いい音、という二つの間には
> いくつかの違いがあるため
> そのままの音では使うことが出来なかったり、大幅に修正したり
> 音のキャラクターが強すぎて良いパッチなのに使うことが出来なかったり
> という経験をたくさんしてきました。
> 
> 私が理想とするジャンルは多岐に渡ります。
> ロック、クラブから地球上のあらゆる音楽が好きだからです。
> なので、海外の伝統的な楽器もそうですし、日本で多くの人が使うハードシンセのサンプルや
> より自然でmidi操作が可能なVSTを作りたいと思っています。
> 
> 例えば、今多くのメーカーが出しているギターVSTは0から作る部分が多く
> 結局ギターに精通していなければ普通に曲をつくるというスタート地点に着くまでに
> いくつものハードルがあります。
> そういったものを取り除いて、私のような怠け者でも（手で直接弾くことなく）PC上で完結させられるジャンルや表現の幅を広げたいと思っています。
> 日本へのVSTの最適化やスタート地点の全身が目標です。
> どれくらいかかるのかはわかりませんが・・・＾＾；


----------



## Rey

kad gt said:


> I'm fine!
> you?
> 
> In Japan, there are only few VST in comparison with overseas.
> In recent years, good instruments and engineer are increasing.
> But, in our country, no information about development of VST and sampler.
> If I found it, the infomation is superficial knowledge...
> e.x. How to set sample to kontakt groups, How to create kontakt groups...
> And our country don't share info about deep knowledge.
> 
> So, people should learn about development knowledge with English...
> English sources are useful information for me.
> (Yes, it's reason I study English. haha)
> 
> I know some groups create good Instrument in Japan.
> ↓↓↓
> Media Integration Inc
> 「Tsugaru Shamisen」
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Integration, Inc.
> 
> 
> Waves、iZotope、Apogee、Focal、McDSPを始めとする革新的で高品位な音楽制作ツールを国内外の豊富なネットワーク、流通と連携して展開するメディアインテグレーションのサイトです。また、有益なサポート情報も発信します。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minet.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiptune synth
> 「SANA8bit」
> https://ch.nicovideo.jp/acnochip/blomaga/ar1667053
> Others, I have V-metal and some more.
> 
> Many Japanese composer use Kontakt, Massive, Superior Dr, Ez series, Serum, sylenth1...
> Many of these are from overseas.




説明と情報をありがとう
Thank you my friend for the information. That really helps. I hope in the future there will more vsts from Japan. V-metal is super awesome. But I dont do rock music much. I love the guitar sound so realistic.
Anyway what music do you make?


----------



## chocobitz825

そうですね、海外だと、Groove3.comみたいなチュートリアルサービスもないね。Youtubeである動画もちょっと微妙かもしれないし。僕もVIを作りたいし、結構ライブラリーを持ってるから、何か力になれることが出たらなと思います。

例えば、ギターだと日本のメーカーでもいいソフトがあるけど、正直日本のVSTのコーディングやデザインのせいか、結構使いにくい。Impact SoundworksのShreddageシリーズは特におすすめで、最近リリースされたCabal 8のメタル向けのギターもあるし。このVi-Controlユーザーの中でも人気のあるOrange Tree Samplesのギターシリーズもあります。そのほかにはAmple Soundsもいいし、ちょっと有名じゃないけどindiniginusもいいと思います。

ドラムだと、山ほど良いVSTがあるけど、最近リリースされたIK MultimediaのMODO DRUMS、Superior Drummer 3とかMusic SamplingのBoutique Drumsもすごく使いやすい。


----------



## Abdulrahman

kad gt said:


> Thank you for your kind word, bro!
> 
> Good!!!
> I love Joe Hisaishi and his works, too!
> Totoro is one of the masterpiece of animation!
> It show us kindness of human, greatness of nature and the fact is Totoro is cute ; )
> 
> I have interest and respect culture of your country that has tradition.
> (building made by tile and design of clothes are beautiful!)
> 
> And national emblem of Kuwait is Falco peregrinus, isn't it?
> Falco peregrinus is called "Hayabusa" in Japan.
> And "Hayabusa" is name of the motorbike made by "Suzuki" that is one of the most fastest motorbike.
> I say, your country's emblems is very cool!
> 
> Sorry, I don't know it...
> I'm not professional musician.
> I have few friends are musician.
> 
> Thank you!


No problem, mate!

You are right. Joe Hisaishi is a genius. He is the John Williams of Japan. A brilliant composer and orchestrator. He writes music with so much passion and love. All his music comes from the heart and he feels so proud of it.

I took inspiration from him. I studied his style. I wanted to create something close to Spirited Away theme. Take a look at my score


----------



## Crowe

I recalled there's been a bit of talk on the forums these past months about asian VI's. I took the liberty to index the main ones here for your perusal. Because, you know, in a very real sense we're talking about your desired niche .

Lack of Japanese VI developers

Orchestral Sample Libraries by asian developers

List of Japanese Instruments (this is only partly relevant)


----------



## Rey

Asian market(China, Japan, India South East Asia)for sample library vsts are very small due to price of vsts are pretty high if converted to local currency. But for Japanese I think they make their own instruments? Yamaha electone, keyboard....Roland korg etc..... Maybe they dont need vst as much as we think


----------



## kad gt

Rey said:


> 説明と情報をありがとう
> Thank you my friend for the information. That really helps. I hope in the future there will more vsts from Japan. V-metal is super awesome. But I dont do rock music much. I love the guitar sound so realistic.
> Anyway what music do you make?



I think Japanese developer will increase little by little from now on.

Yes, V-metal is awesome Instrument!
I wish I study about script from the developer. ^^;

I love guitar music too!
I list my works!



I try to fusion of rock and modern electrical music!

And my favorite thing is making copy track of "Legend of Zelda"


----------



## kad gt

chocobitz825 said:


> そうですね、海外だと、Groove3.comみたいなチュートリアルサービスもないね。Youtubeである動画もちょっと微妙かもしれないし。僕もVIを作りたいし、結構ライブラリーを持ってるから、何か力になれることが出たらなと思います。
> 
> 例えば、ギターだと日本のメーカーでもいいソフトがあるけど、正直日本のVSTのコーディングやデザインのせいか、結構使いにくい。Impact SoundworksのShreddageシリーズは特におすすめで、最近リリースされたCabal 8のメタル向けのギターもあるし。このVi-Controlユーザーの中でも人気のあるOrange Tree Samplesのギターシリーズもあります。そのほかにはAmple Soundsもいいし、ちょっと有名じゃないけどindiniginusもいいと思います。
> 
> ドラムだと、山ほど良いVSTがあるけど、最近リリースされたIK MultimediaのMODO DRUMS、Superior Drummer 3とかMusic SamplingのBoutique Drumsもすごく使いやすい。



日本ですと、日本語マニュアルにある項目をまとめた記事が多くて
なかなかスクリプトについて知ることは出来ませんよね･･･
もし何か私の意見に思い当たることがあれば、遠慮なく伝えてください。
一人の視点よりも多くの人の意見があったほうが掘り下げていくことが出来ますからね＾＾

なかなか独特なデザインであったりしますよね・・・
Shreddageは試したことがあります
とてもよく作られていました。
ちょうど今はCabal8について調べていました。
私もここにきてOrange　treeについて知ったのでこちらも調べようと思います！

ドラムはとにかくいいVIが増えましたよね！
よくAddictiveやEzを使用しますが、最近はGGDが気に入っています!


----------



## kad gt

Abdulrahman said:


> No problem, mate!
> 
> You are right. Joe Hisaishi is a genius. He is the John Williams of Japan. A brilliant composer and orchestrator. He writes music with so much passion and love. All his music comes from the heart and he feels so proud of it.
> 
> I took inspiration from him. I studied his style. I wanted to create something close to Spirited Away theme. Take a look at my score



Wao!

I listened to your music!
I was impressed!!!
Beautiful melody, dynamics has intention and exciting flow are all great!!!

I can't use orchestra proficiently like you...
It increased to want to study of me!
I'm glad to listen to your works!
Thank you!!!


----------



## kad gt

Shiirai said:


> I recalled there's been a bit of talk on the forums these past months about asian VI's. I took the liberty to index the main ones here for your perusal. Because, you know, in a very real sense we're talking about your desired niche .
> 
> Lack of Japanese VI developers
> 
> Orchestral Sample Libraries by asian developers
> 
> List of Japanese Instruments (this is only partly relevant)



Thank you!
I should check this thread when I wake up　right away！


----------



## chocobitz825

Rey said:


> Asian market(China, Japan, India South East Asia)for sample library vsts are very small due to price of vsts are pretty high if converted to local currency. But for Japanese I think they make their own instruments? Yamaha electone, keyboard....Roland korg etc..... Maybe they dont need vst as much as we think



There’s a bit of a stagnation that led to a lot of Japanese creators favoring hardware synths over virtual instruments. The decreased budgets for many projects lately has led to an increase in creators using virtual instruments, but as stated by the OP, there is not a lot of information in Japanese regarding some of the most popular software around the world, and even less about how to script good instruments.


----------



## chocobitz825

kad gt said:


> 日本ですと、日本語マニュアルにある項目をまとめた記事が多くて
> なかなかスクリプトについて知ることは出来ませんよね･･･
> もし何か私の意見に思い当たることがあれば、遠慮なく伝えてください。
> 一人の視点よりも多くの人の意見があったほうが掘り下げていくことが出来ますからね＾＾
> 
> なかなか独特なデザインであったりしますよね・・・
> Shreddageは試したことがあります
> とてもよく作られていました。
> ちょうど今はCabal8について調べていました。
> 私もここにきてOrange　treeについて知ったのでこちらも調べようと思います！
> 
> ドラムはとにかくいいVIが増えましたよね！
> よくAddictiveやEzを使用しますが、最近はGGDが気に入っています!



VIを作るなら、今は結構良いタイミングですね。

Aaron Ventureの管楽器ソフトのスクリプトが最強で、すごく軽いのに、表現力あり、使いやすい。

それとモデリングのやり方で、MODO BASS、MODO DRUMS、SWAMのソフトも結構面白い勉強になった。

(詳しくは https://yugo-music.jp/article-5778.html )

日本のクオリティーで新しいソフトを作れたら絶対売れると思う。日本のプレイヤーも尊敬されてるし。 (特にドラムとメタル系ギターと弦ね)

どれも日本製VIを作れたらうまくいけると思う。


----------



## Rey

chocobitz825 said:


> There’s a bit of a stagnation that led to a lot of Japanese creators favoring hardware synths over virtual instruments. The decreased budgets for many projects lately has led to an increase in creators using virtual instruments, but as stated by the OP, there is not a lot of information in Japanese regarding some of the most popular software around the world, and even less about how to script good instruments.


interesting. thanks


----------



## Abdulrahman

kad gt said:


> Wao!
> 
> I listened to your music!
> I was impressed!!!
> Beautiful melody, dynamics has intention and exciting flow are all great!!!
> 
> I can't use orchestra proficiently like you...
> It increased to want to study of me!
> I'm glad to listen to your works!
> Thank you!!!


Thank you for your kind words <3


----------

